# Identify these Burton boots



## orangatang (Oct 15, 2011)

In my opinion I would have to say the burton mint. Not sure what the year of the boot is though.
See if you can match the tread with anything.


----------



## howeh (Jun 2, 2011)

Yep, Burton Mint 2006. Burton Mint Snowboard Boot - Women's - 2006 BCS from Dogfunk.com


----------



## orangatang (Oct 15, 2011)

It was a little tough but we got it.


----------



## SimonB (Oct 13, 2010)

Burton Mint Snowboard Boots - Women's - Demo 2007 | evo outlet

Burton Mint 2007

MSRP around $140-$150

Entry-level boots


----------



## Zore (Oct 16, 2011)

Sweet, thanks a lot! That really helped


----------

